

PRISM could cost US cloud computing industry $22-$35 billion over 3 years - r0h1n
http://www2.itif.org/2013-cloud-computing-costs.pdf
ITIF: &quot;Given current conditions U.S. cloud service 
providers stand to lose somewhere between 10 and 20 percent of the foreign market in the 
next few years. Indeed, some foreign providers are already reporting their success. 
Artmotion, Switzerland’s largest hosting company, reported a 45 percent increase in 
revenuein the month after Edward Snowden revealed details of the NSA’s PRISM 
program.17 And the percentage lost to foreign competitors could go higher if foreign 
governments enact protectionist trade barriers that effectively cut out U.S. providers. 
Already the German data protection authorities have called for suspending all data transfers 
to U.S. companies under the U.S.-EU Safe Harbor program because of PRISM&quot;
======
MarcScott
Unfortunately this is probably going to be the most effective restraint on
state-sponsored surveillance. Whereas it would be great if there was some
technical solution, better if there was a political solution and perfect if
ethics and constitutional law triumphed, hitting the US Government in it's
wallet will probably have the greatest impact.

------
mtgx
I'm only sorry it's not into the hundreds of billions. I don't know if $30
billion loss in 3 years is that strong of a deterrence against the mass
spying. If I were in the administration/NSA I'd probably think we could make
that back through some industrial espionage alone.

